

German cos think US as bad as China for industrial espionage and data theft - r0h1n
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/d1a163ac-fdea-11e2-a5b1-00144feabdc0.html
German companies believe the US now poses almost as big a risk as China when it comes to industrial espionage and data theft, a survey has revealed.
The startling finding of a survey of 400 companies conducted in mid-July underscores the shift in German public and business opinion caused by revelations about US surveillance activities.
Some 26 per cent of German managers, IT and security professionals described the US as a high-risk place for industrial espionage and data theft, according to the survey commissioned by EY, the consultancy.
This was second only to the 28 per cent of respondents who view China as a particularly high-risk country for industrial espionage. Russia was ranked third, with 12 per cent saying it posed a significant risk.
======
junto
I live in Germany. I am quite genuinely not experiencing any mass public
aversion to the Snowden revelations. Small coverage on TV news. A few talk
show programs. A couple of public protests that attracted less than 1000
people in all cases.

Nothing that the NSA should be worried about. Keep up the 'good work' NSA.
Seems like nobody cares. Crisis averted. Defcon 5.

~~~
gurkendoktor
The article is about companies, not the general population.

But yeah - the CDU/CSU are easily the most pro-US parties, and projections
place them at a comfortable 41%:
[http://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/index.htm](http://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/index.htm)

~~~
junto
Last time I looked, the general population work as said companies. The two as
inextricably intertwined.

------
r0h1n
From the article: "German companies believe the US now poses almost as big a
risk as China when it comes to industrial espionage and data theft, a survey
has revealed.

The startling finding of a survey of 400 companies conducted in mid-July
underscores the shift in German public and business opinion caused by
revelations about US surveillance activities.

Some 26 per cent of German managers, IT and security professionals described
the US as a high-risk place for industrial espionage and data theft, according
to the survey commissioned by EY, the consultancy.

This was second only to the 28 per cent of respondents who view China as a
particularly high-risk country for industrial espionage. Russia was ranked
third, with 12 per cent saying it posed a significant risk.

When they were asked the same question two years ago only 6 per cent of German
companies described the US as a high-risk centre for industrial espionage and
data theft."

Link to the German press release by EY (formerly Ernst & Young) announcing the
findings: [http://www.ey.com/DE/de/Newsroom/News-
releases/20130802-Date...](http://www.ey.com/DE/de/Newsroom/News-
releases/20130802-Datenklau---Neue-Herausforderungen-fuer-deutsche-
Unternehmen)

------
junto
FT Paywall. Boo.

~~~
ce4
Google for the title and click the linked result to circumvent the paywall
once...

~~~
joseflavio
Impressive, it really works! Why do they allow this? They want to be indexed
by google? What is the logic behind, because if you go by their website you
have a terrible experience, if you go by google (with googles ads) you have a
better one!

~~~
justincormack
Leaky paywalls are a pretty common design. You can read some articles if you
just register too.

Does Google have a direct I'm feeling lucky query param so you can link the
Google route directly?

------
nodata
Weird title, and paywall. Flagged.

------
ToothlessJake
Why is ft.com allowed here?

Most users will not have ready access to the article contents therefore will
be commenting mostly on the title itself. This sways the discussion towards
the shallow end.

I must agree with junto. Boo FT paywall. Boo.

~~~
toble
Even if most users had subscriptions, it shouldn't be linked to. The other day
I was thinking the same thing about The Sun. It got a high placement on
Google's search results, yet had no content to display, I hope search engines
drop it from their results as it's currently useless.

~~~
junto
The Sun has 'no content'??

What about the pictures? :-)

